# Zahlenraten



## afrael (20. August 2009)

Das spiel heißt Zahlenraten .
Es geht eigentlich ganz einfach  ich schreibe !"§ dann der nächste welche Zahl dass ist  123.
Und dann schreibt er wieder was neues z.B. !"§$ 


1=!
2="
3=§
4=$
5=%
6=&
7=/
8=(
9=)

!!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

sollte das jetzt lustig sein? O_o

das ergibt = sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

Kein Forenspiel macht Spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

willste jetzt hier rumzicken oder was?


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

Nein , aber es stimmt doch .


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

doch ziemliche viele forenspiele machen spaß! aber nur weil du das nicht so siehst ist das noch lange kein grund nen thread ohne sinn zu eröffnen mit nem spiel das noch sinnloser ist und glaub ich sogar verboten ist wen ich mich recht erinnere O_o


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

1.Naja so richtig Spaß machen Forenspiele nicht .
2.warum sollte es verboten sein ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

1. wie gesagt nur weil sie dir keinen spaß machen usw.
2. soweit ich weiß steht im sticky bei den forenspielen was zu dem thema spiele mit zahlen sollteste dir ma durchlesen


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1. wie gesagt nur weil sie dir keinen spaß machen usw.
> 2. soweit ich weiß steht im sticky bei den forenspielen was zu dem thema spiele mit zahlen sollteste dir ma durchlesen




1.Ja genua ein Wort mit e zu schreiben ist ja echt lustig .
2.Und warum Verboten ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

ok warte kriegst gleich die antwort


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, dies ist ein Forenspielforum. Dennoch haben wir uns entschlossen keine Zahl- oder Buchstabenspiele hier zu erlauben, da das doch ein wenig zu "postcountpushig" ist.
> 
> Danke für euer Verständnis.



so hier bitte


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

Wörterkete ist dann auch verboten .


----------



## Night falls (20. August 2009)

"%(O!"$%)!/"$=!)/"$%!/)("$%!="$/%!"=O$!=)"$/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Wörterkete ist dann auch verboten .



ich gebs auf....


----------



## Dolgrim (20. August 2009)

Sind Zählspiele eigentlich immer noch verboten? 
Man pusht ja damit nicht mehr den Postcounter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

